# We to this. Advise for Illinois bee keeping would be great



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tony!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! The "black hole" statement is correct! Really expensive when first starting out. If I was doing it for the honey I would reconsider but I need the bees for pollination. There are very few here.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

I'd recommend you start with the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum here on Beesource - lots of good info on the basics.

You should also check out this site - over 130 beginning beekeeping lessons online by an Illinois beek, David Burns:
http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/

David also hosts beginners classes at his place in Fairmount:
http://www.honeybeesonline.com/


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome. Yes, a black hole for money AND time. -js


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Hardly a black hole! you can break even pretty easy if you don't eat up all your honey!... Around here (your about an hour north of me) look for mixed ground. crops canbe good but only for a very short period. Large road ditches, timber patches (stick tites are great honey plants) and pond areas yield best. FYI I am haveing beginning beekeeping class april 27 PM me for info....


----------



## Goaroundbe (Feb 27, 2013)

I've already checked both those sites out. Lots of good info on them. And I do plan on taking a few of the classes. Can't wait


----------

